

Helium is leaking from massive earthquake fault in LA - spking
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3143818/Helium-LEAKING-massive-earthquake-fault-LA-raising-fears-big-one-devastating-thought.html

======
bcheung
Who wants to go hand gliding?

